# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  تبادل تبلیغات + پوش نوتیفیکیشن + پاپ آپ

## androidcrop

با سلام
برای تبلیغات موبایلی مزاحمتون میشم
*اپلیکیشن* *ما *  *:* نقطه بازی
*آدرس          * *:* https://cafebazaar.ir/app/androidcrop.dots.and.boxes
*آی دی تلگرام*  *:* amirhossein_911@
*ایمیل* *:* help.androidcrop@yahoo.com
*تعداد کاربران فعال* *:* 31 هزار کاربر ( امکان ارسال تبلیغ به تعداد مشخص هست ، مثلا 20 هزار تا یا ... )
*نحوه تبلیغات : پاپ آپ :* باز کردن برنامه شما دراپلیکیشن بازار یا کانال تلگرامی شما دراپلیکیشن  تلگرام یا پیج اینستاگرامی شما در اپلیکیشن اینستاگرام و یا هر برنامه ی دیگری که آدرس داده شده بهش رو بتونه باز کنه به صورت مستقیم.
*قیمت* : بسیار منصفانه و با توجه به قیمت روز(برای دریافت قیمت پیام بدید).
*--------------*
امیدوارم همکاری مفید و سازنده ای با هم داشته باشیم
با احترام

----------


## eletej

سلام
سرویس پوش نامه، به آدرس زیر آماده ارسال انبوه *پوش نوتیفیکیشن تبلیغاتی* برای تبلیغات وب سایت ها، اپلیکیشن ها و کانال های تلگرام می باشد.

ظرفیت ارسال تا یک میلیون کاربردارای نماد اعتماد الکترونیکیارسال به کاربران بیش از 200 اپلیکیشن منتشر شده در مارکت ها

https://www.pushnameh.com

----------


## deepad

با سلام و عرض ادب 
آژانس دیجیتال مارکتینگ دیپ اد ، تبلیغات هدفمند پوش نوتیفیکیشن را به شما ارائه می دهد .

 هدفمندی براساس استانهدفمندی براساس اپراتور تلفن همراهزمانبندی ارسال تبلیغ

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به وبسایت ما سر بزنید .

https://deepad.agency

----------

